
The Thinnest Paper in the World - sohkamyung
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/05/science/the-thinnest-paper-in-the-world.html
======
jahn716
Fascinating.

I once built a cloud-printing app (free printing in exchange for banner ads
printed on the pages) and for an initial launch, we installed printers loaded
w/ paper across a university campus. A Japanese friend recommended and even
sent us paper from Japan (can't remember the brand anymore) to use because he
claimed it was some of the thinnest industrial-grade available and this would
help us maximize the paper capacity for each printer.

